# Blue Paloverde



## Az Turnings (Apr 10, 2019)

posting this for @Nubsnstubs to see. Jerry this is the piece, been laying in the yard for about 6-8 months now. WAs almost dead standing when cut. Sounds solid for the most part with the exception of that one part on one of the branches. (Which are about 15” across)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 10, 2019)

Done deal, Blake. Thanks. That looks like a solid piece of wood. Tomorrow I'll get your phone number from Randy, and I'll call and make arrangements to pick it up....... 
I now have an Alaskan Sawmill, so if you want a piece, I can mill it for you after I find out what's wrong with my saw. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 10, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 
Make sure you post pictures of the finished product Jerry.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow, a big one. I recently got a piece from Roger for my collection on hear with with. It did not have any colored heartwood. 

That thing is big, any of the upper available?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 13, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, a big one. I recently got a piece from Roger for my collection on hear with with. It did not have any colored heartwood.
> 
> That thing is big, any of the upper available?



Mark, from what I know, Blake only had the piece shown. I called him last night, and will probably get it next Sunday. Not tomorrow, but a week from now. He doesn't want any of it. Poor boy, he doesn't know what he's missing. 

If you would like a piece of this wood, let me know, and I'll also send you a piece of the same Cholla from the Cholla Hollow Form thread I just did. I'm thinking it's not Fulgida, but another variety. The other cacti I saw growing around the area looked more like Staghorn Cholla, Cylindropuntia Versicolor. . .........Jerry, (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 13, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, from what I know, Blake only had the piece shown. I called him last night, and will probably get it next Sunday. Not tomorrow, but a week from now. He doesn't want any of it. Poor boy, he doesn't know what he's missing.
> 
> If you would like a piece of this wood, let me know, and I'll also send you a piece of the same Cholla from the Cholla Hollow Form thread I just did. I'm thinking it's not Fulgida, but another variety. The other cacti I saw growing around the area looked more like Staghorn Cholla, Cylindropuntia Versicolor. . .........Jerry, (in Tucson)



Sorry, long day. You do as you please. If you end up sectioning it and have pieces available, I'd have interest in a quarter sawn piece and a flatsawn piece. If the quarter sawn had some colored heartwood, icing on the cake. 

As for the Cholla, that also sounds great. I'll follow-up with you later. Good night.


----------



## Az Turnings (Apr 28, 2019)

Took a little ingenuity but about an hour later @Nubsnstubs got it in the truck! Curious to see what becomes of this log!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 28, 2019)

Az Turnings said:


> Took a little ingenuity but about an hour later @Nubsnstubs got it in the truck! *Curious to see what becomes of this log*!
> 
> View attachment 165188


Yea, Blake thinks HE's curious. I have to wait another 2 days before I can do anything with it. My chain saw is in the shop...... Get it back Tuesday. Wednesday I'll try to get at least one cut to see what I have.

It looked big in the first picture, but when I actually laid eyes on it, it is huge. Thanks, Blake. You will be getting a blank for sure.

Mark, there will be stuff available after I start cutting it...... .....Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Looks like you coulda used my engine hoist!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 28, 2019)

@Tony is awesomer than @ripjack13 there just isn't as much of him so it don't show in the daylight. But at night he's so awesome he glows in the dark!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 28, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> @Tony is awesomer than @ripjack13 there just isn't as much of him so it don't show in the daylight. But at night he's so awesome he glows in the dark!!


HUH????................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> HUH????................. Jerry (in Tucson)



I get it Jerry. He had a double post. So instead of me finding it and editing it to say, ripjack13 is awesome, he caught it in time and made his own funny.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> @Tony is awesomer than @ripjack13 there just isn't as much of him so it don't show in the daylight. But at night he's so awesome he glows in the dark!!


I'm marking this as a quote for future double post of mine Thanks Rocky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

